
Alexis Ohanian Bought a Billboard in Times Square to Inform People About COVID19 - jacquesm
https://www.forbes.com/sites/martyswant/2020/03/14/reddit-co-founder-alexis-ohanian-bought-a-billboard-in-time-square-to-inform-people-about-covid-19/
======
lonelappde
This is an ad for a startup Ohanian is invested in.

~~~
DavidSJ
Which startup is that?

